# It's never good when Reed Timmer is in town…



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://twitter.com/reedtimmeraccu/status/1513143721788903433?s=21

https://twitter.com/reedtimmeraccu/status/1513656349909032963?s=21


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I say the same about Jim Cantore.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

gorilla hailers?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

david_ said:


> gorilla hailers?


I think it's a term he coined to describe very large damaging hail. We were fortunate to not get any, but this hail core moved through about 10-12 miles south of my house yesterday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513667236434751492

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513656303939379202

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1513659255655649283


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I experienced one of those hail storms once. I was out in my car, my car afterwards looked like a golf bal with all the dents.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't miss those hail storms from when I lived in Texas. We never got anything that size but just golf ball size would tear stuff up really bad.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Glad he got the part wrong about Oklahoma. I am sitting on the patio drinking beer at 8:40pm with 73 degree weather. It's pretty nice and the frogs seem happy. &#128512;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I think he went up to Iowa today.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

None of the tweets are loading for me.
I am about half an hour south of Green Bay and got a pretty long bout of quarter size hail.
Hit suddenly while we ate dinner between choir practice and Girlscouts.

Haven't fully surveyed the damage but the cars are damaged, lot of small dents, and i am sure the aluminum roof on the house is dented too but it will be fine, it is rated to I think baseball size.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

He's in Memphis now. I'm 2 hours north of Memphis in Gibson Co. Letting the anxiety begin...


----------

